# My Moebius 1/32 Proteus Build with mods...



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

1) That white goop around the one rear window is drying epoxy. It will be removed and the rest will be clear and unseen.

2) Not knocking anyone who wants to cut out the rear to view the cabin...More power to ya! Thinking outside the box. However in my humble opinion, the lines of the Proteus are so clean, doing so renders the model toylike and is a distraction...to me.
Your milage may vary

That is all.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Captain Han Solo said:


> PROTEUS HATCH REAR WINDOW - YouTube
> 
> 
> 1) That white goop around the one rear window is drying epoxy. It will be removed and the rest will be clear and unseen.
> ...


How did you modify Randy's hatches to allow them to open and close?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

jaws62666 said:


> How did you modify Randy's hatches to allow them to open and close?


You have to perform some surgery...

I removed the retaining bracket at the rear ...Sanded the area smooth. Used a brass tubing bit cut to size to fit the hatch, through which i inserted a brass bin. You have to play around a bit to get it right.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Captain Han Solo said:


> PROTEUS HATCH REAR WINDOW - YouTube
> 
> 
> 1) That white goop around the one rear window is drying epoxy. It will be removed and the rest will be clear and unseen.
> ...



I would think shrinking it down to a few inches would render it even more toylike. 

Beautiful build. It's really not one of my 'most beloved' '60s icons but I respect it.

Saying that, 20th Fox must have bought those 'submarine hatches' in bulk. or just used the same 6 over and over...


----------



## jefernandez (Sep 16, 2016)

i'm not trying to be a wise guy, but.......
would there be any turbulence from a current passing down the back on either side of the large stabilizer? and would that obscure the view from the back windows if opened up?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

jefernandez said:


> i'm not trying to be a wise guy, but.......
> would there be any turbulence from a current passing down the back on either side of the large stabilizer? and would that obscure the view from the back windows if opened up?


Well, heck, I always wondered just how much steering force that 'window slat' layout in the stabilizer provided. It's more usual to have both dorsal and ventral steering vanes in a submarine (don't get me started on the difficulties of the Seaview!  ) and having a giant 'fixed' (as opposed to split) horizontal fin, well that gives a very positive 'up/down' response.

Was steering supposed to be mainly in the water jet exhaust?

I assume part of the concept of Proteus was influence by Cousteau's famous little underwater saucer with it's positionable water jet propulsion.


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

Just by going from the "picture" of the model in the youtube video post by Captain Han Solo above - the windows are sort of angled rectangle shaped. How is the window shutter is suppose to open? If is slides outward, then the shutter would stick out on the top edge.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

The_Engineer said:


> Just by going from the "picture" of the model in the youtube video post by Captain Han Solo above - the windows are sort of angled rectangle shaped. How is the window shutter is suppose to open? If is slides outward, then the shutter would stick out on the top edge.


Isn't it a cover dogged down? If I'm remembering the set picture it looked like the entire cover would be removed and stored, unless there's a hinge I don't recall.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Steve H said:


> Well, heck, I always wondered just how much steering force that 'window slat' layout in the stabilizer provided. It's more usual to have both dorsal and ventral steering vanes in a submarine (don't get me started on the difficulties of the Seaview!  ) and having a giant 'fixed' (as opposed to split) horizontal fin, well that gives a very positive 'up/down' response.
> 
> Was steering supposed to be mainly in the water jet exhaust?


The studio blueprints show the exhaust nozzles swiveling to provide steering control, but this was never shown in the movie.




Steve H said:


> The_Engineer said:
> 
> 
> > Just by going from the "picture" of the model in the youtube video post by Captain Han Solo above - the windows are sort of angled rectangle shaped. How is the window shutter supposed to open? If is slides outward, then the shutter would stick out on the top edge.
> ...


There seem to be grab handles to swing the covers upward, but there's nothing that looks like a hinge -- just those anchor-shaped brackets (?) at the top. Can anyone make sense of this arrangement?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I would guess they would be like 'hurricane covers' or armored shutters on a porthole. I would think you undogged that top device, gripped the handles and pulled the cover away and stowed it somewhere. 

No, I can't think of any practical use for it being that way. If the glass were to crack and threaten the sub digging out the covers and dogging them into place would be just about impossible. MAYBE if for some reason there were a fear of depth charges.

But then again, if something cracked the back windows, I tremble in fear of what would happen up front... 

(watch, someone will now find a set still or framegrab that shows a series of similar latches all across above the front glass implying that there are similar covers stowed 'somewhere' that could be dogged down to cover the windows.  )


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

I haven't seen the movie in years. There was talk about cutting out the rear panels and adding windows and I started thinking on how the shutters would open and close. I always thought that the shutters were on the outside of the sub and someone would press a button and they would slide or flip to uncover the windows. When I saw that rear shot with the uncovered windows it didn't look like the shutters would have room outside to slide or flip aside. Thanks for the interior rear wall photo, so the shutters are on the inside (not on the outside as I thought). I also agree that removing them by hand and storing them somewhere is to time consuming. If the windows are going, you want to have the shutters in place fast!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I don't think we were meant to give the detail that much thought...but they are windows and are clearly stated as such in the blueprints. Harper Goff, as some of you may know was the builder of the Proteus as well as the father of the original Disney Nautilus. A similar viewport/window was in the rear of the wheelhouse of the Nautilus, and perhaps a slight nod to Nemo's sub.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I really like having the aft view ports on the Proteus- the ship was designed for observing and having no rear view available at all would be strange. I plan to build my ship with them open, mostly so I can see the wonderful lab section without removing the hull. I think I will mock up the removed shutters and stow them inside somewhere...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Some beauty shots of my Proteus build...


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I think we have an upgrade set which addresses the hatches, among other things: Modeler's Miniatures & Magic


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow! Top notch work on display here! You really excel at getting the ultra-smooth finish


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Very, very nice!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

Hey... beautiful work! I do have to say, though, that this model deserves better figures.. they just don't do your work justice. They're just 'ok', and to me, blow how great the finished model is. 
Hope I'm not rocking the boat, but just hope someone will do better sculpts. How likely is that, really? 
K


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A work in progress...the final result will be in glorious color. Testing of my "Lydecker Rig"


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

I would like better figures than the Jimmy Flintstone ones too. In looking at the original Lunar Models figures (which have been reissued), they look substantially shorter than other 1/32 figures (I compared them to the retooled figures for R2's Star Trek Enterprise Bridge kit)--almost a head shorter which is a pretty big difference. Unfortunately I don't see anyone else stepping in to producer new figures for the kit--Larson's diving figures are very good but there are only two (a Raquel Welch and a generic male) and Larson only offers the Lunar recasts for the interior. So I might have to look into adapting the Trek bridge figures or something else for the interior.


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

I have the old Lunar ones, too... from way back. Not cutting it, either. It's really a tough one to commit to. The old Crow's Nest ones for the smaller resin kit got away with it a little better, just based on size.It would have to be a labor of love for someone.. I would think K


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

More in progress footage of my Proteus in action...Hopefully it's of some interest.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Absolutely excellent work.............


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

finaprint said:


> Absolutely excellent work.............


plus1


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

OK so you are promoted to Admiral! Great stuff.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Final video...


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Next assignment: Crash landing of the Jupiter 2 on Pryplanus. I've been scheming about that group of shots for years. I think you need 6 cameras in different positions.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Y3a said:


> Next assignment: Crash landing of the Jupiter 2 on Pryplanus. I've been scheming about that group of shots for years. I think you need 6 cameras in different positions.


Already working on it!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Captain Han Solo said:


>


My favourite still so far.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I am using an old Lunar Models 16" vacuuform J2 With brass tube inside.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Y3a said:


> I am using an old Lunar Models 16" vacuuform J2 With brass tube inside.


I have equipped my 18" HERO Moebius build with brass tubing as well...for the Lydecker effect! As is the Proteus above!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Be careful with your Hero!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Y3a said:


> Be careful with your Hero!


Will do! Will do sir!!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Captain Han Solo,

Your Proteus build is truly beautiful! It is difficult to get a good looking gloss white exterior finish but you certainly made it happen. Also your diorama shots are movie grade quality. Thanks for sharing.

Phillip1


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Phillip1 said:


> Captain Han Solo,
> 
> Your Proteus build is truly beautiful! It is difficult to get a good looking gloss white exterior finish but you certainly made it happen. Also your diorama shots are movie grade quality. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Phillip1


Many sincere thanks indeed!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I apologize for not commenting before this but holy crap that's beautiful as all get out. Fantastic (ha! see whut I dun there?) Job!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

OK...The final EFX of the 1/32 Moebius Proteus. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

That is so cool. I'd swear I was watching the movie! "Bloody" good!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

:cheers2:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Pretty fantastic movie clip.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Very, VERY Awesome!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Top shelf work! Love the films! :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Xenodyssey said:


> My favorite still so far.


Just gorgeous. A damn fin build. :thumbsup:


----------

